# do I get a 07-11 or 2012 for plowing?



## bebop86 (Dec 14, 2003)

I have a 97 4cyl. stick which I need to replace as my daughter just got her license and cant drive stick- SO do I get the older model or is the newer 2012 with the bigger engine a better choice- I do light plowing of my long driveway and a few neighbors- I have the snowway 80 inch plow- thanks


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I'd go older but its personal preference.


----------



## 00 Ram (Nov 11, 2004)

Teach your daughter to drive a stick? Thumbs Up?


----------



## Xjrev10 (Feb 18, 2014)

I agree with teaching how to drive manual trans but that wasn't your question....

Go for the '12. The 3.6vvt is a much better engine then the 3.8. More power and reliability.


----------



## Urdum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

How long you planning on keeping the cabin and doing others drives ? Should be the question you ask your self???.......5 years or less...use the old truck........5 or more the new one.....


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Extra "power" won't be needed. Look at them from an overall ownership point of view -- i.e. fuel consumption.

Also, before you get rid of the stick, BEST TIME EVER to teach your daughter to operate it. You would be doing her an incredible disservice if you don't teach her how to drive it. The younger they are, the easier they learn it. Even if you do get rid of the vehicle, teach her how to drive it before you do so.


----------



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

I would keep the old one, teach your daughter to drive stick as it is paid for… why take on fresh debt? Plus, driving stick is a life skill, My wife has never owned an auto, till now, and ninjas my wrangler in the summer w/ top/doors off


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Buying a 30k or more vehicle to plow, plus a 5k plow is not a reasonable idea for private use. It isn't like it will be making you money.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

JeepCoMJ;1763898 said:


> Buying a 30k or more vehicle to plow, plus a 5k plow is not a reasonable idea for private use. It isn't like it will be making you money.


You're misunderstanding obviously, he's buying the new vehicle for his daughter to drive, but will hijack it for plowing **with the old plow he already has**.


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes, so putting his daughter in a 25+k vehicle that he needs to work when it snows?


Do you know the percentage of teen drivers who rear end someone is?

Waste of money. Make her learn stick, teach her she has to work, learn, and earn a ride like that.


----------

